# Email From XM Radio



## Jin So (Aug 2, 2008)

This is the email that i have gotten this evening

Dear SIRIUS XM Subscriber,

Since the merger of XM and SIRIUS was initially announced, we've pledged that this union would bring our listeners more choices. We're pleased to inform you about the first of these improvements.

Effective immediately, XM subscribers may elect to add The Best of SIRIUS programming package to their XM subscription. The Best of SIRIUS package includes:

Howard Stern - Hear the Revolution with 2 dedicated channels, 24/7
NFL - Hear Every Game, Every Week, Everywhere plus 24/7/365 news and in-depth analysis on SIRIUS NFL® Radio
Martha Stewart Living Radio - The first 24 hour radio channel dedicated to great living
NASCAR- 24/7 coverage of Every Race and Everything In Between plus nonstop news and talk with SIRIUS NASCAR® Radio
Playboy Radio - Sexy, smart and refined exclusive programming

All XM radios can receive The Best of SIRIUS.

We also have a variety of other new programming packages, you can opt to change to at any time.
Best Regards,
Joe Zarella
Chief Service Officer

877-674-7496
www.xmradio.com/sirius


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

I received this email from XM even though I am a Sirius subscriber. I also received one last week from XM that my subscription payment was past due and my Sirius sub is auto-payed from my bank account!


----------



## kbxm (Mar 15, 2007)

ddrumman2004 said:


> I received this email from XM even though I am a Sirius subscriber. I also received one last week from XM that my subscription payment was past due and my Sirius sub is auto-payed from my bank account!


LOL! They sent me a past-due notice for a radio I cancelled over a year ago.

It was built into my last car and sold with it....

Worse was the 20 minutes (after 4 hangups and almost an hour on hold) I spent trying to get the CSR to figure out that she couldn't "save the account" as she put it, because I no longer owned the vehicle....

Hopefully not a sign of things to come. :nono2:


----------



## WillieWildcat (Nov 4, 2007)

I think we had all better watch our accounts/charges.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I rec'd the email above the day after I canceled my XM subscription.

_Adios_, Señor!


----------

